# Scene shop storage



## Theresa (Feb 20, 2010)

I've searched this forum for ideas but haven't really found what I am looking for. We are looking for ideas to maximize storage for flats and lumber in our scene shop. Any suggestions, photos, floorplans, elevations, and ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Theresa
http://www.theresabrandon.com


----------



## flash1322 (Feb 20, 2010)

At my school we filled up the scene shop and then when the flats were not being used we put them in the basement.


----------



## Footer (Feb 20, 2010)

How high is the ceiling in your shop? Warehouse storage racks work well if you have the height.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would say that the storage methods depend a lot on what materials you have and how much you need to store. What style of flats do you make? Do you save non-standard sized flats? Do you buy materials per show or per season? 

If you have some goals of what you would like to store, I'm sure the creative minds here could help you find the best way to store the materials you keep.


----------



## curtg (Feb 21, 2010)

Ceiling height determines your options. Standing things up, takes less space and done properly gives you more access to the part you need. Being able to quickly and safely access parts is extremely important. Whenever you have to move one thing to get at another, your system will fail as things will not be moved back in place when people are in a hurry. Also, do not pack your shelves and closets tight. Leave some workspace.


----------



## Theresa (Feb 21, 2010)

Our shop is roughly 30 x 30 and the ceilings are at least 20 feet high although we haven't been able to utilize the height in storage. I'll post a photo early in March once the current show is moved out. I'd love to see photos of your shops/storage.

We keep a selection of 3 x 8 and 4 x 8 flats, lumber, and sheet goods, plus some odds and ends (door frames, window frames). Platforms are stored elsewhere.

Thanks,
Theresa
http://www.theresabrandon.com


----------



## bull (Feb 21, 2010)

We use warehouse storage racks, purchased directly from the newly renovated Home Depot, they are ENORMOUS! They can be difficult to hang stuff on seeing as ours are five tiers, however we installed pulley systems, and we have two people that are allowed to climb, and we have harnesses, etc. etc. But I would definitely suggest going for warehouse storage racks. platforms on two of the racks, odds and ends on the other, and we keep flats stood up on their end under the racks.


----------



## Parker (Apr 1, 2010)

i bet we can come up with something!


----------

